# Whats is your sound card drivers



## ericbsd (Mar 21, 2010)

Whats is your sound card drivers.
its a survey to know whats driver GhostBSD need on the kernel.
me i use snd_hda and snd_ich 
Thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 21, 2010)

snd_ich << using all the time on my desktop PC
snd_hda


----------



## ckester (Mar 21, 2010)

I use snd_uaudio to send audio output to my stereo via a Xitel Hi-Fi Link.


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 21, 2010)

Think I've been using snd_ich since forever.


----------



## gcooper@ (Mar 21, 2010)

snd_emu10kx is popular as well ; it's the last chipset Creative made before fubaring themselves with X-Fi (which only works in Windows / Linux with limited driver support).


----------



## Beastie (Mar 22, 2010)

snd_ich and snd_solo.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 22, 2010)

snd_hda


----------



## segfault (Mar 22, 2010)

snd_hda


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2010)

gcooper@ said:
			
		

> snd_emu10kx is popular as well ; it's the last chipset Creative made before fubaring themselves with X-Fi (which only works in Windows / Linux with limited driver support).



Yep, I have to use audio/oss to get any sound. I don't think their license allows the OP to add it though. Best to check beforehand :e

I think ich and hda are on-board audio on a lot of mainboards these days. A lot of laptops have it too.


----------



## bjs (Mar 22, 2010)

snd_hda here as well


----------



## gcooper@ (Mar 23, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yep, I have to use audio/oss to get any sound. I don't think their license allows the OP to add it though. Best to check beforehand :e
> 
> I think ich and hda are on-board audio on a lot of mainboards these days. A lot of laptops have it too.



The last time I tried the X-Fi drivers via audio/oss it panicked my kernel whenever I played music. Henna (the former maintainer and brainchild of OSS) decided that it was a fuster cluck to develop for the platform, and thus gave up after doing the initial development work. I think he's working on codecs now or something a bit more lucrative than pay as you go drivers (which is a shame because his OSS work was quality...).


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2010)

gcooper@ said:
			
		

> The last time I tried the X-Fi drivers via audio/oss it panicked my kernel whenever I played music. Henna (the former maintainer and brainchild of OSS) decided that it was a fuster cluck to develop for the platform, and thus gave up after doing the initial development work. I think he's working on codecs now or something a bit more lucrative than pay as you go drivers (which is a shame because his OSS work was quality...).



Seems to work fine for my soundblaster X-Fi and FreeBSD-8-STABLE. No problems, certainly no panics.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh, yeah, my sometimes-FreeBSD ibm x40 uses snd_ich.


----------

